# Is it any wonder Shelby is dirt poor



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 15, 2012)

So the guy is trying out his new jet boat. Driving it like the cops are hot on his heels from a bank robbery. For what purpose? If it's just for drama, it's not working. Smashing up the boat and worse getting his assistant all cut up in the process just makes him look like a giant clown. Hope the production crew is footing the bill for his antics. I can't believe people think this crap is real.


----------



## Rio_Grande (Jan 15, 2012)

Agree, Dosent pay to be his friend,


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 15, 2012)

Dirt poor couldn't buy all the equipment he tears up.Drama, it's what sells and if they can find someone to act like a wildman idiot so much the better.Shelby seems to be one of the more sensible "axmen".I think I would have killed that punk Coatsy and them Rygaards, I don't see how they stay in business.I couldn't take their crap for ten minutes, no grown up man would either, IMO


----------



## Rio_Grande (Jan 15, 2012)

By listening to Shelby it sounds like he barrows most of that equiptment from "Friends" Hence my comment it dosent pay to be his friend. But he is more likable than many of the others.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jan 17, 2012)

Yea,I hear him say he borrowed this or that, but most of the equipment he borrows looks like it's pretty used up.Not defending the stupidity, understand, I just happen to believe he gets all that stuff with the help of "friends" at the History channel.I can imagine one of their producers seeing an old boat or something and saying to himself"I wonder how bad Shelby could tear that up".The area he operates in there just ain't that many 'friends' to borrow stuff like that from and tear up and not have a reputation for tearing up stuff he borrowed.
And as far as dirt poor goes, those logs he pulls bring a pretty nice price, and I also figure the people he get's to go with him have been standing in line to get on the T.V. with their old buddy Shelby.


----------



## Rio_Grande (Jan 19, 2012)

I can see your side of that. Sad really we used to enjoy his part of the show, now it is all getting silly.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Jan 19, 2012)

rumor has it they are changing the name to AX HOLES


----------



## superjunior (Jan 20, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> I think I would have killed that punk Coatsy and them Rygaards, I don't see how they stay in business.I couldn't take their crap for ten minutes, no grown up man would either, IMO



agreed. If that little canadian fagboy put his hands around my neck it would be over with. But even the fight with him and Joe from last season was so fake and obviously scripted.. 

drama = $


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 20, 2012)

redheadwoodshed said:


> Yea,I hear him say he borrowed this or that, but most of the equipment he borrows looks like it's pretty used up.Not defending the stupidity, understand, I just happen to believe he gets all that stuff with the help of "friends" at the History channel.I can imagine one of their producers seeing an old boat or something and saying to himself"I wonder how bad Shelby could tear that up".The area he operates in there just ain't that many 'friends' to borrow stuff like that from and tear up and not have a reputation for tearing up stuff he borrowed.
> And as far as dirt poor goes, those logs he pulls bring a pretty nice price, and I also figure the people he get's to go with him have been standing in line to get on the T.V. with their old buddy Shelby.



Ya just gotta know that Shelbys neighbors and friends are laughing thier keesters off over the whole thing.

Shelby shows up with the Yankee money man, buys some clapped out old boat, or pays three times the cost of a new dock and boat house.
Then tears the stuff up and pays cousin george and his boy to clean up the mess and gives them the trashed stuff.

Laughing I tell ya, and all the way to the bank. All that stuff was fabbed up from scrap to start with.

Shelby and those folks ain't stupid. Not one bit, and as long as the Money man is paying, Shelby will keep taking thier $$ and hooking up his family, friends and neighbors. I just hope the dummy dosn't kill or cripple himself in the process.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## stihl in ky (Jan 20, 2012)

Nothing real is ever on tv, except wrestling.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 21, 2012)

Guess it depends on your definition of poor.


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 22, 2012)

Well when you start a jet bout at full throttle, while in gear so you can ram a dock, and then pulling a hollow log you teat the rest of the dock up.... I mean Any real swamp log fetcher would have at least checked to see it weren't hollow. Guess the producers found a dock that was to be torn down, and placed a log there for Shelby. I go to tgo back and check but that log sure looked staged to me... Seems hard for to have floated into that spot ON the dock.

You know, I actually like Shelby and his antics.... Would watch The Shelby and Piss Willy Show" all day if it was on. I just like the character, but this last week was a bit much.


dw


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 22, 2012)

It's one thing if the producers are footing the bill for all the shenanigans. Last year it just seemed like everytime they interviewed him he was either bi%$&ing that he had no money to cover expenses or operating like a giant F%#*tard. Now he's tearing around breakin stuff and gettin people injured. Wonder when he's going to start complaining again. 

Seems like after the first season, the real loggers got out of the circus and went back to work.


----------



## johncinco (Jan 24, 2012)

That guy could probably buy your house and car with Hundred dollar bills, and not even have to dig up an extra mason jar. its all a show.


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 24, 2012)

johncinco said:


> That guy could probably buy your house and car with Hundred dollar bills, and not even have to dig up an extra mason jar. its all a show.



So true... but you'd think he'd at least were a different shirt from time to time. Always the same old OD green hacked off sleeves... 

dw


----------



## mga (Jan 24, 2012)

> Tipped off by television footage, the Washington State Department of Natural Resources charged that Jimmy Smith salvaged logs illegally, and in mid-March the state seized two dozen logs from his company, S&S Aqua Logging.




source

Oregon loggers see tall tales in 'Ax Men' | OregonLive.com


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 24, 2012)

> "We sat down with the producers last summer and asked them why they didn't show loggers planting trees or protecting streams, instead of all the danger and drama.
> 
> "They just looked at us and said, 'Because we want people to watch the show.'"



Best lines in the entire article, but they have done both. Showed them planting trees, and JM Browning did some stream bed work for the Salmon migration once. (REP to JM Browning if I could)

dw


----------



## mga (Jan 24, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Best lines in the entire article, but they have done both. Showed them planting trees, and JM Browning did some stream bed work for the Salmon migration once. (REP to JM Browning if I could)
> 
> dw



yep, i agree.

they should show them replanting trees.

what they show now is just loggers stripping the land and giving tree huggers some fuel for their "cause"...whatever it is.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Jan 24, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> So true... but you'd think he'd at least were a different shirt from time to time. Always the same old OD green hacked off sleeves...
> 
> dw



hence why he has the stack of $100 bills...


----------

